
Preffy – A wrapper over Android's native EncryptedSharedPreferences - shrinath12
https://github.com/ShrinathRaje/Preffy
======
shrinath12
Preffy is a library that wraps over Android's native
EncryptedSharedPreferences class and gives you a clean and simple API to store
the key value pairs. Both keys and values are encrypted, thus adding a
security layer to protect your data.

